# Viva Glam VI is on its way



## user2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi!

I asked a lovely MA about the Catherine release date in Germany and she pulled out a huge schedule with nearly every release date or lapse until summer!

And I remember seeing a Viva Glam VI lapse around April/May/June...so watch out for it!

I'm still thinking about the new spokespersons for it! (Please let it be Gwen!!)



And (but don't count me on that, I have a brain like a net!) I think there will be a collection called Summer Legs!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh I wanna see the color....


----------



## marshmallowfluffy (Jan 21, 2006)

deleted


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 21, 2006)

And boooo... Anything else we should know about others collections?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 21, 2006)

ooooh


----------



## depecher (Jan 21, 2006)

One of the MAs at my counter told me weeks ago that they ARE releasing Viva Glam VI. I just hope they get a better spokesperson than Pamela or Gwen. I can't stand either of them.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 21, 2006)

yay! but i hope its products and not postcards. and i hope its not gwen or pamela either.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 21, 2006)

i don't think it's gonna be gwen... because her pregnancy.. but oh well, it's MAC after all, we can expect anything


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 21, 2006)

Gwen is pregnant??!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, quite far a long. I hope they make the spokesperson someone extremely amazing, not gwen... not that she ain't amazing or anything but i dont think she fits


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope this is true!  
I want to be the spokesperson, haha.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 21, 2006)

I think choosing Pam was a good idea.  Here are some reasons why she was selected:

http://www.macaidsfund.org/news/pr_rl_pam.html

I will agree she's not the best entertainer in the world, but the choice just made sense to me.  She has really helped incease sales of VGV _and_ Coppering e/s, haha.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 21, 2006)

They should make it paul mccartney----in drag. 

And then have Elton John dress up ad the "man" and Boy George dress up as a kid

that would be funny only because McCartney is straight but in DESPERATE need of a makeover


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 22, 2006)

My friend is a reginal trainer for mac and he told me gwen is going to start modeling the new mac stuff and beyonce is going to be in it also....but he also told me beyonce is going to be comming out with a whole entire bronzing KIT from mac...later in the year so watch for it!

Allan


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 22, 2006)

I totaly can see beyonce with a bronzing collection!!! too bad I can't buy anything because I'm ghost white


----------



## user2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Argh nooooo not that attention chick called Beyonce!!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 22, 2006)

maybe beyonce is doing the summer legs collection, which i think sounds like a bronzer collection.


----------



## user2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Yup!

I gotta go back to my counter and squeeze out my lovely MAs *sorryladies*


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Jan 22, 2006)

i want tyra bankss to do something with mac shes my favourtist person :L:


----------



## pinkstars (Jan 22, 2006)

please not Beyonce, i cant stand her.


----------



## user2 (Jan 22, 2006)

I think Alicia Keys would be awesome too!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 22, 2006)

I cannot wait for the summer collections from Mac!! I hope it will have MSF too!!!!


----------



## user2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh hell yeah! I want a killer-kick ass summer collection including De Menthe, Sweeten Up & Parrot e/s, Pleasureflush & So Ceylon MSF, Coco Beach Pigment and Blueboy & Hot&Sour Paint! 
Wishful thinking I know


----------



## widerlet (Jan 22, 2006)

I'd laugh if they were to choose someone like Jessica Simpson of Lindsay Lohan.
Lindsay's not too bad though,Mean girls(plastics) did use MAC.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 22, 2006)

I can only take so much Beyonce.  I hope that's wrong.  Is her Loreal contract coming to an end already?????  I just saw her in some HIP commercials and print materials.  Why Lord???  Why???


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Oh hell yeah! I want a killer-kick ass summer collection including De Menthe, Sweeten Up & Parrot e/s, Pleasureflush & So Ceylon MSF, Coco Beach Pigment and Blueboy & Hot&Sour Paint! 
Wishful thinking I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Yes I want a summer collection with many peachy shades and a peachy/orange MSF!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I can only take so much Beyonce.  I hope that's wrong.  Is her Loreal contract coming to an end already?????  I just saw her in some HIP commercials and print materials.  Why Lord???  Why???_

 
Argh I hate her when she faces her back to the audience and almost throws her head over her shoulder!! :twisted:


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_My friend is a reginal trainer for mac and he told me gwen is going to start modeling the new mac stuff and beyonce is going to be in it also....but he also told me beyonce is going to be comming out with a whole entire bronzing KIT from mac...later in the year so watch for it!

Allan_

 
I read something about this bronzer in the new Marie Claire - in one of the makeup layouts MAC Crackling Bronze was mentioned. Think it is a non-transfer body bronzer - cool!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 22, 2006)

Aww...I love Beyonce.  And gwen.  And I want to see this new color.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_i don't think it's gonna be gwen... because her pregnancy.. but oh well, it's MAC after all, we can expect anything _

 
I hope it's going to be angelina Jolie! that woman has lips of 5lb's each, and she is totally into charity...


----------



## tricky (Jan 22, 2006)

i love gwen, i hope she is the spokesperson for a MAC collection!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_I hope it's going to be angelina Jolie! that woman has lips of 5lb's each, and she is totally into charity..._

 
Ooh!  Ya!  That would be awesome.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 22, 2006)

Angelina would be so perfect!! Like someone else said, she's really into charities, and she's so unique, just like MAC!!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2006)

i'm gonna start going to mac counters and asking about collections in hopes that i get a glimpse of that schedule you saw haha


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 
_I read something about this bronzer in the new Marie Claire - in one of the makeup layouts MAC Crackling Bronze was mentioned. Think it is a non-transfer body bronzer - cool!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
told yah!i wasnt the only one that herd!I live for beyonce!Every girl wants to be her and every guys wants to BE WITH her...shes flawless....thanks to MAC!!!!


----------



## Isis (Jan 23, 2006)

Gwen or Beyonce...? I hope not
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_I hope it's going to be angelina Jolie! that woman has lips of 5lb's each, and she is totally into charity..._

 
Oooo That would be awesome!! I love her!


----------



## jmvuitton (Jan 23, 2006)

i really hope its not beyonce or gwen.. beyonces on cover of my cosmo and bleh. i just dont see the attraction for both of them. i actually think beyonce is butt ugly. gwen was hot when she started her career and now shes just a sell out


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I think Alicia Keys would be awesome too!!_

 

Trust me... Alicia Keys is GOLD!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What eva that woman puts on her face i'll buy.... id but the entire alicia keys m.a.c. collection if one came out!!!


Please please... not beyonce im sooo sick of her!


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_Angelina would be so perfect!! Like someone else said, she's really into charities, and she's so unique, just like MAC!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah! i totally agree!! i'm for team jolie!


----------



## user2 (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_I live for beyonce!Every girl wants to be her!_

 
Ummmmm.....no!


----------



## colormust (Jan 23, 2006)

i hope it is not beyonce...i am kinda tired of seeing her EVERYWHERE.... isnt she a spokesperson for Lorel or something already????

gwen would be awsome. i would love to see some new red lipsticks coming..... 

Tyra banks would be great also.  she is such a beautiful woman.  

Brook Sheilds, Eva Longoria, Queen Letifa, Eva Mendes..... what are your opions?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 30, 2006)

Well I'm sick of Beyonce as much as most people are, but she does seem quite fitting for a bronzer collection... IDK, maybe my brain has overloaded...


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 30, 2006)

Beyonce will do a collection with MAC.


----------



## user2 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_Beyonce will do a collection with MAC._

 





I've seen her new video!


----------



## user2 (Jan 30, 2006)

What about her L'Oreal contract??!?!


----------



## kristabella (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_Beyonce will do a collection with MAC._

 
say it isn't so!!!  :crap:


----------



## karen (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_What about her L'Oreal contract??!?!_

 
I was wondering the same thing. 
Is her contract expired? Most companies don't allow you to double-work the same category.

Oh, and I can't stand Beyonce or Pamela.  Gwen is okay, but not my style. I would kill for an Angelina Jolie campaign, but I don't think that will ever happen.


----------



## kristabella (Jan 30, 2006)

i actually like Pam, which is odd...given my tastes. 

beyonce... *up chucks*. gwen is gorgeous but overexposed & overrated. 

angelina... *drools*


----------



## user4 (Jan 30, 2006)

i'm going to ask the next time i go, i wonder what color its gonna be... cant wait!


----------



## Isis (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_




I've seen her new video!



_

 
LMAO you liked it that much huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't stand her either. I seriouslly almost smashed the CD changer at work when her 12 Days of Christmas, or whatever the hell that song is, was played for the 5 millionth time.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmvuitton* 
_i really hope its not beyonce or gwen.. beyonces on cover of my cosmo and bleh. i just dont see the attraction for both of them. i actually think beyonce is butt ugly. gwen was hot when she started her career and now shes just a sell out_

 
If Beyonce wasnt famous, she wouldnt be pretty. Shes just average. they could pick a better spokesperson. Pluss, she just did Loreal!! I would think that would be weird if MAC picked her right after her contract expired.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 31, 2006)

ahh i dont like beyonce either she seems to look the same like ALL THE TIME


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd be so turned off if they picked either Jessica Simpson of Lindsay Lohan


----------



## user2 (Mar 5, 2006)

I thought about Beyonce once more and I think it would be very shady if they would pick her for a collection since she's infamous for wearing TONS of fur!


----------



## user4 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Yay for what? Picking fur-wearing Beyonce?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hi!

I asked a lovely MA about the Catherine release date in Germany and she pulled out a huge schedule with nearly every release date or lapse until summer!

And I remember seeing a Viva Glam VI lapse around April/May/June...so watch out for it!

I'm still thinking about the new spokespersons for it! (Please let it be Gwen!!)



And (but don't count me on that, I have a brain like a net!) I think there will be a collection called Summer Legs!_

 


can I look over yur shoulder when you do this??? LOL!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_Angelina would be so perfect!! Like someone else said, she's really into charities, and she's so unique, just like MAC!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Angelina..with those lips!!!!!!!!!  wozzzzzzzzzzzzzzza! yea!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_Beyonce will do a collection with MAC._

 

no no no no no no.... do we get a vote in this????


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widerlet* 
_I'd laugh if they were to choose someone like Jessica Simpson of Lindsay Lohan.
Lindsay's not too bad though,Mean girls(plastics) did use MAC._

 

No... please...not Jessica Simpson....


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree!! Please, not Jessica Simpson!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I don't think it would be her, since she has a cosmetics line herself, and I guess that would be a major conflict if she'd be the face of another brand. So phew!! I don't have to worry about that!


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 6, 2006)

I think Pamela Anderson will be featured in the VGVI campaign


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Gee, VV calm down! You don't have to jump down the throats of everyone who expresses some sort of Beyonce-liking opinion...and NO, I do not like her, just saying, people are entitled to their opinion without being heckled.

Angelina Jolie sounds like a dream choice (just rewatched Hackers last night: wow). 

I do like youbeabitch's comment about Paul McCartney needing a makeover badly...heh heh. Stella McCartney would be kind of cool, perhaps it's not her thing (even though she's also very into supporting just causes).


----------



## brokenplaything (Apr 9, 2006)

I heard Cameron Diaz from my trainer..... *can I trhrow up right now?*

Anyway, I'd want Marilyn Manson to be a spokesperson..he wears all MAC, and I;'ve seen him apply it...he's amazing...muahaha...

And he's so ORIGINAL MAC

I'd love the controversy


----------



## brokenplaything (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh and the VIVA GLAM SIX got pushed back..won't be coming out this year.  

And if it does come out this year, it won't until near the end...October+


----------



## jeannette (Apr 9, 2006)

Beyonce's great! I love Beyonce! I'm a little tired of Angelina Jolie actually. My other (dream) choices are:
-Monica Bellucci***
-Natalie Portman (hehe)
-Claire Danes
But I doubt they fit the MAC image very well though!


----------



## Sprout (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I can only take so much Beyonce.  I hope that's wrong.  Is her Loreal contract coming to an end already?????  I just saw her in some HIP commercials and print materials.  Why Lord???  Why???_

 
Yes, I like Beyonce, but it's been Beyonce overkill lately.


----------



## depecher (Apr 9, 2006)

The perfect spokesmen would be Robert Smith of The Cure!!! That would be awesome.


----------



## poppy z (Apr 9, 2006)

When you say Gwen: you speak about Gwen Stefani? She'll be, propbably, the Viva Glam VI icon? I love her style, it would be great!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 
_The perfect spokesmen would be Robert Smith of The Cure!!! That would be awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I second! Robert Smith would be perfect!

Him or Manson would be awesome since they both already wear the products so both of them would have more intrest in it than just the publicity...plus I love them.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 9, 2006)

Maybe the collection was pushed back b/c of Gwen's pregnancy. I really have a hard time picturing MAC selecting Beyonce as a spokesmodel b/c a) she is already with L'Oreal and b) she doesn't really fit the typology of MAC's ideal spokesmodel (think RuPaul, Elton, Pam, Missy, Christina) - all these people sort of push the boundaries in fashion and their respective industries. In my opinion, Beyonce could not be anymore mainstream. I think her image is too "wholesome" for MAC but I could be wrong. 

People I would like to see as the VG VI model(s):

- Gwen (I agree that a red red l/s in her name would be fab)
- Angelina & Brad Pitt together
- Scarlett Johansson
- Kylie Minogue

Too bad about it not coming out. VGV was so awesome. Oh well - less reasons to spend money!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 9, 2006)

Ooooh, I'd love to see Scarlett Johansen! Perfect for MAC!

Seriously, tho why does everybody dislike these celebrities so much???  Stop hatin!!  I happen to like all of them!  And beyonce IS pretty famous or not.  To call her "butt ugly" is a little absurd, IMO.  But hey, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and everyone has a preference.


----------



## adamchristopher (Apr 10, 2006)

I feel sorry for the other girls in Destiny's Child.
One of them should be spokesperson.
I HATE Angelina Jolie. I'm team Anniston. Forever.
I don't think Lindsay Lohan would be doing it since she is going to be the new spokesperson for Louis Vuitton.

My Dream Spokesperson would probably be Nicole Richie. Although seeing Marilyn Manson would be amazing (favorite band)

Gwen Stefani being spokesperson would be B-A-N-A-N-A-S.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 10, 2006)

Marilyn Manson sounds like a good choice. Wonder if he actually supports any charitable ventures?


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 10, 2006)

My friend who was supposed to be one of mac's trainers for hawaii.He told me that beyonce is doing something with mac this year....I was like heh?I so thought that she couldnt do that because you all know shes been with loreal for years (at least 3) and wouldnt that be like against her contract?Shes still going with them.Did you guys see her with that new H.I.P. promo?Oh yea but we also all know that destinys child is done BUT beyonce is comming out with a new album (ending of this year or beginning of next) I love her!Oh yea and if she does a tour im flying to LA!YAAY!


----------



## Sprout (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Maybe the collection was pushed back b/c of Gwen's pregnancy. I really have a hard time picturing MAC selecting Beyonce as a spokesmodel b/c a) she is already with L'Oreal and b) she doesn't really fit the typology of MAC's ideal spokesmodel (think RuPaul, Elton, Pam, Missy, Christina) - all these people sort of push the boundaries in fashion and their respective industries. In my opinion, Beyonce could not be anymore mainstream. I think her image is too "wholesome" for MAC but I could be wrong. 

People I would like to see as the VG VI model(s):

- Gwen (I agree that a red red l/s in her name would be fab)
- Angelina & Brad Pitt together
- Scarlett Johansson
- Kylie Minogue

Too bad about it not coming out. VGV was so awesome. Oh well - less reasons to spend money!_

 

Good list.  I'd like to add Pink to that list, too.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Apr 10, 2006)

you guys are all thinking too mainstream. Mac is  going to come out with someone out of left field and we are all gonna say " Ohhhh yeah...I didn't even think about him/her".

Like they did with the Eddie Izzard campaign.


----------



## Isis (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeganGMcD* 
_you guys are all thinking too mainstream. Mac is  going to come out with someone out of left field and we are all gonna say " Ohhhh yeah...I didn't even think about him/her".

Like they did with the Eddie Izzard campaign._

 
Thats a very good thought. Has Pink already done one?


----------



## user2 (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm thinking of Oprah as well!


----------



## Thumper (Apr 18, 2006)

There will be more than one spokesperson. No one you would expect and none that has been mentioned on here.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh please no Beyonce!  AND no I’m not hating..... She has experienced great success these past few years which can not be denied.....

BUT I love the fact that MAC stand's out from the rest of the bunch. Beyonce is such an obvious choice for EVERYTHING and she has a contract with L’Oreal so it would be stupid to have somebody who represents the competition (not that they are)... what kind of message is that sending out. For me the spokes person should have unique style or/and support important charities/causes. 

I loved the Pamela Viva Campaign I wouldn't have considered her an obvious choice and she supports many charities.  For this campaign I think that pink would be perfect. Did any of you see her on Oprah last week? Not only is her style funky, punky and hip-hop but she sends out an important message to young women and (men).... She is all for being unique and is against conformity.

~VD


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeganGMcD* 
_you guys are all thinking too mainstream. Mac is  going to come out with someone out of left field and we are all gonna say " Ohhhh yeah...I didn't even think about him/her".

Like they did with the Eddie Izzard campaign._

 
Oh my gosh, you're a genius. You know who they should choose?

ALAN CUMMING. I adored him before he was famous...if you go to his website (www.alancummingthefragrance.com) there is a video of him 'promoting' (i.e. taking the piss out of himself) his new fragrance, he's SO ace!

Sigh! I heart Alan. I don't think he's a very mainstream choice, and he's multi-talented.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adamchristopher* 
_I feel sorry for the other girls in Destiny's Child.
One of them should be spokesperson.
I HATE Angelina Jolie. I'm team Anniston. Forever.
I don't think Lindsay Lohan would be doing it since she is going to be the new spokesperson for Louis Vuitton.

My Dream Spokesperson would probably be Nicole Richie. Although seeing Marilyn Manson would be amazing (favorite band)

Gwen Stefani being spokesperson would be B-A-N-A-N-A-S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
no more louis vuittion for lindsay hah shes 'too american'


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 18, 2006)

The thing is that they have to choose somebody who IS mainstream (the celebs that they have used usually are) for them to sell the product but i don't want them to pick anybody who is too over exposed.

~VD


----------



## Isis (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adamchristopher* 
_Although seeing Marilyn Manson would be amazing (favorite band)_

 
wow I just noticed that! LOL
But I love that idea! An add campain with him in it would be awesome!


----------



## brokenplaything (May 4, 2006)

manson and his wife...
*drool*

together...
HOT


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2006)

Oprah? Lindsay Lohan? Nicole Richie....come on people, think outside the box. NONE of those are MAC material. They aren't edgy at all.


----------



## user2 (May 4, 2006)

OK outside the box.....umm....Jenny Jones.....umm.....Heidi Fleiss.....umm.....the guy who sniffs on Drew Barrymores hair in Charlie's Angels!


----------



## Parishoon (May 4, 2006)

Are these outside the box?
Queen Rania
Kiera Knightly
Faith Hill


----------



## Miss_Behave (May 4, 2006)

I vote for Dita von Teese only problem: it would  be a red shade again and I want something else


----------



## legaleagle (May 4, 2006)

I want Dita von Teese, her new hubby- Manson, Alexis Arquette, and maybe Kylie Minogue.  I know Scarlett also works for HIP/Loreal right now.


----------



## magenta (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_
Sigh! I heart Alan. I don't think he's a very mainstream choice, and he's multi-talented._

 
i must completely agree here. he's so incredible!


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (May 12, 2006)

http://www.fashionweekdaily.com/news...352&itype=8486

Debbie Harry, Eve, Lisa Marie Presley, and Dita Von Teese


----------



## beautenoir (May 12, 2006)

dita von teese + debbie harry = hotness!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 12, 2006)

MAC is advertising a STRIPPER for the lipstick???

http://www.dita.net/


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_MAC is advertising a STRIPPER for the lipstick???

http://www.dita.net/_

 
She's not a stripper, she's a burlesque artist.  There's a very big difference imo.  And I think she's perfect for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Absolutely gorgeous.  I adore Debbie Harry too.  I can't wait to see the launch.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_She's not a stripper, she's a burlesque artist.  There's a very big difference imo.  And I think she's perfect for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Absolutely gorgeous.  I adore Debbie Harry too.  I can't wait to see the launch._

 
Just my opinion...but stripper or burlesque doesn't quite get it to represent MAC against AIDS..

Dictionary defination :

2 entries found for stripper.
Main Entry:   erotic dancer 
Part of Speech:   noun 
Definition:   dancer who provides erotic entertainment 
Synonyms:   bump-and-grinder, burlesque queen, ecdysiast, exotic dancer, lap dancer, peeler, stripper, striptease artist, striptease dancer, stripteaser, stripteuse 
Source:   Roget's New Millennium Thesaurus, First Edition (v 1.2.1)
Copyright  2006 by Lexico Publishing Group, LLC. All rights reserved.


----------



## colormust (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_dita von teese + debbie harry = hotness!_

 

beautenoir...i think this is right on... wouldnt that be awesome


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2006)

Well, burlesque is more of an art form than stripping, but yeah, I see what you mean about representing AIDS.  Anyone else know if she is into charities or what the connection is?  I still love her though


----------



## jennystalin (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_Just my opinion...but stripper or burlesque doesn't quite get it to represent MAC against AIDS..

Dictionary defination :

2 entries found for stripper.
Main Entry:   erotic dancer 
Part of Speech:   noun 
Definition:   dancer who provides erotic entertainment 
Synonyms:   bump-and-grinder, burlesque queen, ecdysiast, exotic dancer, lap dancer, peeler, stripper, striptease artist, striptease dancer, stripteaser, stripteuse 
Source:   Roget's New Millennium™ Thesaurus, First Edition (v 1.2.1)
Copyright  2006 by Lexico Publishing Group, LLC. All rights reserved._

 
lol

agreed.

and for the record....

IMO: angelina jolie is so overrated.....


----------



## blepharisma (May 12, 2006)

stripper/burlesque dancer does NOT equal promiscuous.

she's a well known and respected burlesque artist. just because she lets ya see her nekkid doesn't mean she's a bad representative in the fight to educate about AIDS.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 12, 2006)

they sould have added charlize and scarlett!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 12, 2006)

All in all I have to say I like the choices.  I mean, it's not like they made Dita an Icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heh.


----------



## absolut_blonde (May 12, 2006)

I agree with the choices. So what if she's a burlesque artist? This is MAC, people-- it's known for being edgy/out of the mainstream. It's not like we're talking about Estee Lauder here, sheesh.


----------



## Sanne (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_dita von teese + debbie harry = hotness!_

 
I bet the lipstick color is kicky, I don't think dita is going to wear something like VGV, it's too neutral for her

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_MAC is advertising a STRIPPER for the lipstick???

http://www.dita.net/_

 
It's not like Xtina and pamela are nuns.... Sex sells, it's hot!


----------



## DJNina (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_I bet the lipstick color is kicky, I don't think dita is going to wear something like VGV, it's too neutral for her



It's not like Xtina and pamela are nuns.... Sex sells, it's hot!_

 

Very Good Point!


----------



## laa_cat (May 12, 2006)

Probably it's just me but I don't want MAC to have too much celebrity endorsement. Whoever they use will just make it more mainstream if it make sense... I am fine with Viva Glam though because it's for charity and requires higher publicity. I would rather MAC spend more budget on products developement.


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 12, 2006)

I'm guessing it will be a reddish shade, but it will have to be different than VG1. Maybe darker? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2006)

I'd love a nice deep burgandy shade


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2006)

I think a dark plum color would be pretty!


----------



## absolut_blonde (May 13, 2006)

No dark shades! Grrrrrr. This pasty blonde can't pull them off >


----------



## litlaur (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Well, burlesque is more of an art form than stripping, but yeah, I see what you mean about representing AIDS.  Anyone else know if she is into charities or what the connection is?  I still love her though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm just guessing here, but it seems like many people who are open with their sexuality and sensuality (there is a difference) are also comfortable openly discussing AIDS and AIDS-related topics.

It's an image thing too. To me, Dita is the epitome of glam, and it is Viva _Glam_


----------



## misswillow (May 15, 2006)

I agree totally. And we need to be open about AIDS and STIs, and therefore sex, to help defeat them. People who are strong and comfortable with their sexuality, but not promoting unsafe sex, to me are the perfect representatives for VG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_I'm just guessing here, but it seems like many people who are open with their sexuality and sensuality (there is a difference) are also comfortable openly discussing AIDS and AIDS-related topics.

It's an image thing too. To me, Dita is the epitome of glam, and it is Viva Glam_


----------

